# Western Riding - Cues & Rider Position



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

My mare's mainly seat trained but I find I have an odd way of riding her so take this with a grain of salt. I'm just describing what I do so you can kind of get a feel. (I ride with loose rein and little leg)

My seat is centered in the gait when I'm not giving a cue. To cue for a trot I sit a fraction deeper and tighten my legs (but use no pressure). To cue for a canter at the walk I turn her head slightly inside and just press my outside leg against her, and put my hand on her withers and shift my center forward like the initial hump up has already happened; to cue from a trot I just drop my hand and shift my center forward a little bit. 

To cue a small turn I tighten my inside leg without putting it on her and lay my reins against her neck and shift my center sideways. To cue a large turn I tighten my outside leg (no pressure) and do the same with my reins and center. 

To whoa I simply sit back and put my feet forward, where to back up I use a slight rein pressure for a few seconds and shift my weight back. 

I hope this helps some! If I need to clarify anything feel free to ask, because I am far from the best explainer online. :lol:


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you that was very helpful. I wish I had your attention to detail! 

I think the way you ride your mare is similar to how mine is trained. The leg is there, but doesn't apply pressure very often. What gets me in trouble is loping. I can grip and hold on a bit with my gelding and he doesn't react. If I tighten my inner leg muscles at all on the mare I cue her to go faster and rounder. So what worked for one horse now cues the other one in a big way. 

So I'm thinking the mare is more seat trained and the gelding possibly leg trained? Are those the right terms? 

Thank you for your help! I'm going to get this eventually 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Bumping back up! Would love more information or links regarding the different styles of training/cues. 

Thank you!


----------

